# How to..



## novice (Jun 20, 2017)

Hey!

Quick info about me:

24 years
182cm
75kg avg
a little bit thin-chubby
living a pretty normal life, not working out at the moment..

So, I got a few things here, and I'm looking for some tips and ideas from experienced people.


From Star Labs:
Stanobol Standzolol 10mg 100tablets
Tren-a 100 Trenbolone Agetate 100mg/ml 10ml inj.
Test-p 125 Testostereone Propionate 125mg/ml 10ml inj.
Deca-Durabolin Nandrolone Decanoate 300 mg/ml 10ml inj.

From Euro Medical Labs:
Turinabol 10mg 200 tablets



Please guide me through.. 

How to start.. What to begin with, or combine..? 

All help's very much appreciated...

And also, if somebody know.. What's the actual value of the stuff I got?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 20, 2017)

At 6' and 165lbs and 24 years old you would be very surprised what just training and food will do


----------



## Jin (Jun 20, 2017)

Good grief. 

You wanna take the strongest, most toxic anabolic along with 4 others on your first cycle and you literally don't even lift. Throw all that shit away or sell it and then come back with a reasonable question.


----------



## Solomc (Jun 20, 2017)

I gonna give the best advise your gonna receive ever in your life.  Are you ready? 

FUKKING EAT! And then when you get tired of eating. FUKKING EAT some more. 
U can take all the gear in the universe. But if you ain't eatin you ain't growing.   

Okay im done. Welcome to UGBB


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 21, 2017)

Pretty sure there's a sticky for first cycle tips.  Read it.

You have never done any anabolics, so you don't know how you'll react to any of them.  Stacking that many, and especially with the list you have, you're asking for serious problems.

As said above, train and eat.  Your cocktail is going to do very little for you in a positive manner, but has the potential to cause you a variety of serious negative issues.

Stay away from anabolics for a while.  Learn how to train.  Learn how to eat.  Research anabolics before you ever decide to use them.  Push to your natural potential, and then make a decision.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 21, 2017)

I don't even know where to start on this.  Just no.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 21, 2017)

U have enough gear to run like 4 weeks worth. Ditch everything except the test and get more of it but first get your ass in the gym and learn to grow naturally.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 21, 2017)

Here's what I say, lift naturally for a full year. Figure out what works for you but orient your training around gaining strength. I recommend something like 5x5 or starting strength. Get your forms down and film them. Figure out your macros, there's people here who will help you with that. You need to eat over your maintenance intake to grow. At 24 you are still in your prime and will make gains like someone in his 40s who's on cycle. After the full year of bulking, and some cutting after that, look where you're at and ask your self if you still want to use gear. If you do, then reasearch a lot until you know what you're doing. You'll find that a first cycle is better off just being a test only cycle, and you'll need PCE because your body can and will go through some shut down. You're really better off just training and eating a lot and you'll be better off at your age


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 21, 2017)

I don't even know where to start...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 21, 2017)

U have enough gear to run like 4 weeks worth. Ditch everything except the test and get more of it but first get your ass in the gym and learn to grow naturally.


----------



## Dex (Jun 21, 2017)

Not currently working out, but I want to do a cycle. You probably also don't have a girlfriend but you want some viagra. WTH.


----------



## automatondan (Jun 21, 2017)

Welcome to the board. We will not spoon feed you answers. As stated above, there are beginner stickies with all the information you need. I hope you read them so you dont completely ruin your life making a very unwise decision. Im with everyone else, get rid of everything you listed above and start actually training and learn how to eat while you learn how to train. Do that for several years. 

Not only will you not grow taking all that gear, you will most likely ruin your health for the rest of your life because you decided to be a dumbass. Do some fricken homework before you hurt yourself man. Seriously.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 21, 2017)

amazing how misguided and lazy these fools are. I tell everyone that knows I run gear the same thing... shit is not a majic pill, even with hard work in the gym and a great diet plan/consistency it still takes so much time/effort.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 21, 2017)

Why did my post come up twice almost an hour apart? Lol ugbb has aids.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 21, 2017)

OP, listen to the Bros here. Yer getting good advice, even if it stings a little.


----------



## automatondan (Jun 21, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Why did my post come up twice almost an hour apart? Lol ugbb has aids.



We finally have proof! X is a robot!!!


----------



## novice (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks for the replies!

I'll stay away from it...


----------

